# Hero theme!!!



## Leandro Gardini (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi people , this is one of the last musics IÂ´ve writen for a contest advertised http://www.pacificocean.com.br/musicas/Hero.mp3 (www.pacificocean.com.br/musicas/Hero.mp3)

Comments are as always welcome!!!


----------



## NedK (Apr 4, 2006)

I like it Leo! Some very cool stuff happening there.


----------



## Ian Livingstone (Apr 5, 2006)

very nice indeed. Reminded me slightly of Horner's "A Perfect Storm" - cue called "The Decision To Turn Around" - mainly the slow ascending descending progressions. I only know that because I've borrowed from that cue heavily myself!

Ian


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Apr 5, 2006)

Thanks Nedk and Ian...Perfect Storm???Yes I know witch one you mean and even though I didnÂ´t have this music in my mind I agree with you :wink: !!!


----------



## Ian Livingstone (Apr 5, 2006)

I'm sure James wouldn't mind. He's had a fair few "nods" in his time - Titanic vs Enya, or Bicentennial Man vs A Beautiful mind 

Ian


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Apr 5, 2006)

Nice piece Leo, I enjoyed the direction and the writing.

I thought in the the sections with trombone melody, they were a little out front of the rest of the orch. I also felt synthiness from much of the string stuff. I think you may own some better choices or combinations.


----------



## choc0thrax (Apr 5, 2006)

Ian Livingstone @ Wed Apr 05 said:


> I'm sure James wouldn't mind. He's had a fair few "nods" in his time - Titanic vs Enya, or Bicentennial Man vs A Beautiful mind
> 
> Ian



I was recently trying to get into listening to Willow because everyone says it's great but had to turn it off after I got assaulted by Horner's danger motif. Blah.


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Apr 5, 2006)

Well its one of the first scores he used it - so its ok :D


----------



## JacquesMathias (Apr 5, 2006)

Hi Leo!

Very nice chords! I also feel that you could improve the strings. Nothing about the composition, it's fine to me, but about the mockup. :wink: 

Congrats!


----------



## José Herring (Apr 5, 2006)

You're one talented Mofo!!!! Please stay in Brazil. I don't want you in Hollywood, okay.

Personally, in a few places the parts get so far apart that some mixed interval doubling would be in order. But other than that it's some good stuff.

I don't feel like the strings are that bad. O few places in the begining in the cellos had a bit of a synthy attack but the rest where great. Is this Gold proxp? 

We should start a thread to hash out this problem. I listened to a Harry Gregson Williams track from that Veronica movie he did. I don't remember the full name. I then went and tried to reproduce it using Gold strings and then K2 strings from Vienna. It was a legato section. I used Gold legato and then Vsl legato and just went back and forth. Even the old Gold sounded closer to the real thing that VSL. 

Am I missing something? I don't get why people here bash EW strings.

Am I not mixing VSL right?

Don't answer those questions here. I'll start a new thread so we don't hijack Leo's great piece!!!


----------



## Niah (Apr 5, 2006)

josejherring @ Wed Apr 05 said:


> You're one talented Mofo!!!! Please stay in Brazil. I don't want you in Hollywood, okay.
> 
> Personally, in a few places the parts get so far apart that some mixed interval doubling would be in order. But other than that it's some good stuff.
> 
> ...



Veronica Guerin.

It is not a surprise to me that you Jose came close to the sound of the strings in Veroinica Guerin with Gold strings. In Veronica Guerin, Spy-Game or even Man on Fire, the strings are very graspy and bright like in gold. I think they are produced that way in order to blend with the various electronic and synth sounds that Harry GW uses so often.
But if you take a listen to his Kingdom of Heaven score, you will find that they much more silky and close to something like SI strings, for example.
I believe this is the sound that most people are looking for and that you most hear in film scores.

As for your piece Leo - 'tÃ¡ Foda!


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Apr 6, 2006)

Thanks much guys!!!

Hey Jose , whatÂ´s mofo???In portuguese mofo means mold :lol: !!!

Regarding the string , what I think Graig and Jacques mentioned was the part between 33 and 49 sec. witch I agree that could be better...actually there was a deadline and I didnÂ´t have time to make test for witch string would sound better...I may fixit latter using QLSO plus Synful solo violin!!!


----------



## Evan Gamble (Apr 6, 2006)

straight from the urban dictionary-


*mofo *
Used in place of the term mothaf..ka.A term of endearment. Not meant to be used with malice or to harm one's character. Also, it can be used in place of the harsh term to not invoke or spark bad feelings in a group because of its use.

He's a bad mofo, getting all those props in the newspapers and magazines



nice piece Leo


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Apr 6, 2006)

Using Synful in those sections with QLSO should help with the transistions.


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks Evan :wink: !!!

Graig , you know , this combination really works!!!


----------



## Doug Wellington (Apr 7, 2006)

Craig Sharmat @ Thu Apr 06 said:


> Using Synful in those sections with QLSO should help with the transistions.


I also don't want to derail the thread, but you're saying that Synful is a good addition to QLSO? Any thoughts about adding the Garritan Stradivari on top of the QLSO violins?

Thanks...


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Apr 7, 2006)

The strad is cool, but it is but one violin. With synful you can create sections and have more control of thickness of sections when combining.


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Apr 7, 2006)

Doug Wellington @ Fri Apr 07 said:


> Craig Sharmat @ Thu Apr 06 said:
> 
> 
> > Using Synful in those sections with QLSO should help with the transistions.
> ...


Doug , listen to Overture in the Synful user demo page...itÂ´s QLSO plus solo violin synful!!!


----------



## Doug Wellington (Apr 7, 2006)

leogardini @ Fri Apr 07 said:


> Doug , listen to Overture in the Synful user demo page...itÂ´s QLSO plus solo violin synful!!!


Dang! Mofo!!! :wink: I'm sold... Too bad the tax refund is already spent! Sigh...


----------



## wonshu (Apr 8, 2006)

Leo, out of curiosity and to check my place... 

How long did it take you to program this?

Cheers
Hans


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Apr 8, 2006)

wonshu @ Sat Apr 08 said:


> Leo, out of curiosity and to check my place...
> 
> How long did it take you to program this?
> 
> ...


Hans , as I said there was a deadline and IÂ´ve made everything (composing , orchestration and programing) in 3 days :smile: !!!


----------



## TheoKrueger (Apr 11, 2006)

Great work Leo! You're going places man....i love how you use the arpeggios to color the music and the composition is great as always. Well done!


----------



## ChasingTheSun_Jeff (Apr 12, 2006)

Great theme and orchestration! Very nice work man! keep it up


----------



## Waywyn (Apr 12, 2006)

Hey Leo,

i think thats some serious writing!!
tho i still encounter some weird stuff happening soundwise in the first seconds (around 0:20).

sound like something is growing and then stops abruptly while cymbals move on and do the transition.

i would also say that the horns really sting out and are really upfront and sometimes they seemed to be a little too artificial articulated, just one patch and go. think you can do better 

... but all in all, some really cool writing :!:


----------



## KingIdiot (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm pretty much agreeing with everyone else on the mockup,

but the cue sounds great/ \really dig the chord/color choices.


----------



## handz (Apr 12, 2006)

!!! LEO I love it when you write in that Russian postromantic style !!!


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Apr 13, 2006)

Hey guys , thank you all so much for the comments and critics :smile: ...I wish I could write more for you but IÂ´m in a great hurry for a travel and need to go now...IÂ´l be back in a few days , buy buy!!!


----------

